# Goose banding dates



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here is the info on the goose banding guys. Bring your kids,wife kids friends it a great time.

Monday, June 7- Meet at Stonebridge Golf Course 4415 Links Dr. in West Valley City @ 0530.
We will band Stonebridge Golf Course first and then the following in no particular order: Nibley GC, Meadowbrook GC, McRiley GC, Forest Dale GC, and Fairmont park.
Please bring hand held radios if you have them and if you are willing to bring a boat then call Rich @ 801-391-1454.

Tuesday, June 8- Meet at Wheeler Farm 6315 S. 900 E. @ 0530.
We will band Wheeler Farm and then the following in no particular order: River Oaks Golf Course and Mountain View Golf Course.

Wednesday, June 9- Meet at Murray Parkway Golf Course 6345 S. Murray Parkway Ave. @ 0530. We will band the Murray Parkway Golf Course first and then the following in no particular order: American Express, Cultural Celebration Center, Murray Canal, Murray Park.

Thursday, June 10- Meet at Glendale Golf Course 1630 W. 2100 S. @ 0530. We will band the Glendale Golf Course and then the following in no particular order: Sugarhouse Park, Old Farm Condo's, Cobble Creek Apartments, and Cottonwood Apartments.

Friday, June 11- Meet at Riverbend Golf Course 12800S. 1040 W. @ 0530. We will band the Riverbend Golf Course and then the following in no particular order: Brown's Pond and Lee Kay Center.
Please bring hand held radios if you have them and if you are willing to bring a boat then call Rich @ 801-391-1454.

Saturday, June 12- Davis County schedule will follow tomorrow.

Sunday, June 13- Liberty Park (Tentative) Confirmation will follow


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Can we bring kids to the Davis County event? My 7 year old wants to join.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Can we bring kids to the Davis County event? My 7 year old wants to join.


You can bring them to any one of them.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Thanks!


any time


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going to miss this year, I'm down in AZ working.


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

Any idea when it will be known about the sunday banding happening or not? Let me know about the Davis county day asap please. I want to make sure i can arrange my schedule so i can come.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

quackcommander said:


> Any idea when it will be known about the sunday banding happening or not? Let me know about the Davis county day asap please. I want to make sure i can arrange my schedule so i can come.


Im sure they will tell you at one of the banding days.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> quackcommander said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea when it will be known about the sunday banding happening or not? Let me know about the Davis county day asap please. I want to make sure i can arrange my schedule so i can come.
> ...


I will not be at any of the other days. Can you give us a heads up on the Davis County day?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > quackcommander said:
> ...


I will see what I can do. I'm going to the one on Friday and I will see what I can get from them there and I will try to post it up Friday.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm in for all day Friday.....


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I heard they had good numbers on both monday and tuesday. Anyone hear about anyother days? I also heard monday alot of adults were still able to fly.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I'd love to help. What days this next week can I help. I have a boat and would be willing to help. Anybody know if these hours count towards the DH hours?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bird buster said:


> I'd love to help. What days this next week can I help. I have a boat and would be willing to help. Anybody know if these hours count towards the DH hours?[/quote
> Well the schedule goes through Sunday June 13th.....Dustin posted it on the 1st page.
> I don't know what if anything the DWR has planned after that. As far as I know the hours will count towards DH.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well??????????? I haven't heard back on the Davis County dates yet. Did i miss it or what?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Well??????????? I haven't heard back on the Davis County dates yet. Did i miss it or what?


They did not say anything and I was not near a computer to post up.Sorry


----------

